# AVerTV Volar Go M A833 On Ubuntu 13.04



## chris (Jul 26, 2013)

I am trying to get my  AVerTV Volar Go TV tuner card working on Ubuntu.

When i install the driver, i get error


```
Running installer...
Start to compile objects...
make -C /lib/modules/3.8.0-26-generic/build  O=/lib/modules/3.8.0-26-generic/build SUBDIRS=`pwd` modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic'
  CC [M]  /tmp/avm-install/installer/cx231xx-audio.o
In file included from /tmp/avm-install/installer/cx231xx.h:43:0,
                 from /tmp/avm-install/installer/cx231xx-audio.c:40:
/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic/include/media/videobuf-dvb.h:1:20: fatal error: dvbdev.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
make[3]: *** [/tmp/avm-install/installer/cx231xx-audio.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [_module_/tmp/avm-install/installer] Error 2
make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic'
make: *** [default] Error 2
Failed to compile objects
```


dvbdev.h is not available in any of the ubuntu packages.

Anyone know how to fix the error ?


----------



## chris (Jul 29, 2013)

Contacted Avermedia, got this reply.



> Thank you for choosing AVerMedia.
> 
> Dear Customer
> 
> ...



They don't care about Linux


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2013)

well, it will work on Ubuntu 12.04. That uses Kernel 3.2.x. Don't download 12.4.2.

Instead download Ubuntu 12.04.1.

I use Ubuntu 12.04 on all my machines because it is LTS.


----------



## chris (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you ico. I will try 12.04.1. It won't auto upgrade to 12.04.2 ? Have to disable software update ?

I see you have "AverMedia AverTV Capture HD H727", it work in Ubuntu ? I was looking for alternative, i don't really need a Tuner as STB do the tuning, just display the Composite/S-Video in PC/VLC player. How much this card cost ? I am not looking for a costly solution 

Edit: Found AverMedia AverTV Capture HD H727 on flipkart.  Rs. 8300/-


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2013)

^^ I have that AverMedia AverTV Capture HD H727 card. *That card has zero support in Linux.* I won't recommend you to buy that one. Plus, that card is very overpriced on Flipkart.

Actually Ubuntu 12.04.2 is coming with Kernel 3.5.x by default. So, the driver for your A833 TV Tuner won't get installed in it until you downgrade the kernel.

Ubuntu 12.04.1 is with Kernel 3.2.x. Even if you'll update it, it will download the latest Kernel again from the 3.2.x series. 3.2.49, I guess. Your driver will still work.  It will also rename itself to Ubuntu 12.04.2 after update.


----------



## chris (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks ico for the info. 

My  sister have Ubuntu 12.04 TLS. I asked her to give me kernel info (this was installed long back, so it must be original TLS)



> $ cat /etc/*issue
> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
> 
> $ uname -a
> ...



Kernel version is 3.2.0-51

From AverMedia



> Please kindly be informed that A833 driver can’t be installed on the kernel 3.2 or later.



So this kernel is > 3.2

From the README



> NOTE: the driver is tested with Mplayer and VLC against Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04



Anyway i will try and see


----------

